# New Elite Build 6x20



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey Guys here is a new build i have been working on for a while, just finished honing almost 1000' of rail down to a perfect .012" rail height.

This baby is headed to AZ in the next couple weeks. Layout is an absolute blast!!

Enjoy []

DC


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

DC,
Real nice layout, Not going to be bored in AZ. What did you route it out of nice shiny surface.
SJJ


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

now that is a beautiful ho trak!! goin to zona ha? i,ll bet al thurman and some landsharks will be lurkin round there to turn some laps. nice job dc.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SO JEALOUS of Plymouth71 now...

ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> DC,
> Real nice layout, Not going to be bored in AZ. What did you route it out of nice shiny surface.
> SJJ


Jon the material is Solid grey PVC. Its actually really shinny right from the mill but i actually scotch brite the surface a few times to take away some of the sheen. The material is super durable and if scratched or grooved up, it can always be hit with scotch brite and it will look like new, over and over again. 

Thanks


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

humm solid gray pvc sheets? howz it to route? and where do you get the stuff? very interesting i must say!


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

joegri said:


> humm solid gray pvc sheets? howz it to route? and where do you get the stuff? very interesting i must say!



Its a pain to route but worth the learning curve in the end. Its no comparison to the Sintra tracks that are out there. This stuff is rock hard and smooth as glass. 

Any Plastic house can get it for you. Comes in Ivory white and Grey only.

Its the strongest and most affordable plastic you can use for tracks.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Did you use a special router or just off the store counter type??? And now for the big question, what did you use for rails??? If you don't mind answering that is... Always interested in track builds. Thanks, RM


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Did you use a special router or just off the store counter type??? And now for the big question, what did you use for rails??? If you don't mind answering that is... Always interested in track builds. Thanks, RM


The Track is CNC routed on an aerospace specific router that's extremely accurate. 

The rail i use in all my tracks is .017" x .103" 
It works great and provides about 15% more down force then Tomy spec rail and about 44% more down force then T-jet spec rail that is mostly used in fray tracks. 

Thanks


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dan, beautiful track!! Is Sintra the cell core material, making solid PVC
more durable? I like the rail downforce % of your .017 rail. I believe you 
have given me some prior info regarding rail with Tomy @ .015 and MT's .023.


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Dan, beautiful track!! Is Sintra the cell core material, making solid PVC
> more durable? I like the rail downforce % of your .017 rail. I believe you
> have given me some prior info regarding rail with Tomy @ .015 and MT's .023.


Dom hows it going? The Sintra/Komatex/Foamed PVC is a cell core or foamed core unlike the Solid PVC which is Solid. 

I agree on the rail. I believe that is the perfect size rail and provides the best grip without making the car over heat of having to raise the car way up to control the heat. At that point the magnets are doing all the work and the tunability is decreased. The opposite goes for light rail tracks. On those you have to drag the car on the rails and the fast guys cars will actually have the magnets carved out so they can run the cars even lower. Thats not good for getting new people into the hobby. 

The medium downforce rail works great with box stock and fray cars too. Since there is a little more width to the rail you have a small increase in conductivity and pickup shoes wear slower because of the increased surface area when compared to T-jet spec rail and Tomy rail. 

Enjoy

DC


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info!!! Great looking track also!!! RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

great track, great info, great thread
or
what hilltop said! LOL


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Some wiring pics. All hot wires are color codded accordingly. Solder free PushLok terminal blocks used for simple and clean installation.


----------



## dcronin81 (Sep 10, 2010)

Test and Tune Video


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful track!!! From watching the video, it appears to be butter smooth. Great build!!

Leo Belleville


----------

